# Magnesium has helped sooo much



## Jana Flowers (Jan 10, 2014)

I just wanted to share that magnesium really helped my constipation ibs symptom. Almost everyone is low on magnesium because in America most of us don't eat enough veggies and raw foods. I take one a day and I no longer have constipation. For awhile it even took care of my functional abdominal pain...ha ha. But it's better to have one symptom gone than none. I would encourage anyone reading this to spend 5 minutes researching how much magnesium is safe to take every day and start. It has been great for me. I was even tested after taking it daily for awhile and my levels were fine.


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

I too have success with Magnesium! It's my favorite "laxative" to take (even though it isn't specifically a laxative). I take some right before I go to bed and I wake up around 9:30 AM and it works so well! After I go, I then use one suppository and go again to get the rest out. For some reason Magnesium softens my stools so perfectly and gives me the urge to go but I can only get half of the bowel movement out and need a suppository to give me another urge to get the rest out, it's weird but it works wonders for me. The only thing I hate is that if I wake up before 9:30 AM like (7 or 8 o'clock) it's too early and doesn't work; even if I take it at an earlier time before bed!! I don't know why. Therefore, I only use it on weekends and on summer/winter breaks when I can wake up late because I am a student in school and have to wake up at 7 AM. Therefore, during school days I take Linzess which I hate, but it works by giving me super watery BMs and the feeling of an incomplete BM which Magnesium never gives me. Magnesium never gives me pain or bloating either. You have to find the amount that works for you and also the time to take it.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Which, when and how much to take?


----------



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

I take Magnesium Glycinate 400mg. Seems to help most of the time for me. I also have fibromyalgia and I am pretty sure it lessens my muscular pain too.


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

I take Magnesium Oxide at 650 mg


----------



## Shanel (Jan 6, 2014)

I need to try this. My IBS-A is giving me so much grief these days....Maybe I'll try it tonight since tomorrow is my weekend...


----------



## Stephers (Jan 24, 2014)

How long does it initially take to work? I started taking it yesterday and so far, nothing.


----------



## faerychic (Feb 12, 2014)

I have been taking magnesium for my constipation for at least 7 years. You'll need to experiment to get the right amount that works for you. I take anywhere between 800-1500 mg in the evening before I go to bed. Mag oxide works best for me but I am taking a blend right now (oxide, citrate, asparatate) and I do have to take the higher dose to get results.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

The only thing that helped to 'soften' my stools a bit is liquid magnesium citrate. I only have to take the recommended dose - 1 tbs or so. Other Magnesium's won't help as much and the fact that it's liquid makes it powerful stuff.


----------



## faerychic (Feb 12, 2014)

Dreamcatcher32 said:


> The only thing that helped to 'soften' my stools a bit is liquid magnesium citrate. I only have to take the recommended dose - 1 tbs or so. Other Magnesium's won't help as much and the fact that it's liquid makes it powerful stuff.


I will look into the liquid Mag citrate. My MD suggested taking "Natural Calm" which is magnesium citrate before bed to relax for better sleep but I cannot stand the taste. It would be much easier to swallow 1 T than an 8 oz. glass of the stuff!


----------



## jandals (Feb 14, 2014)

Shanel said:


> I need to try this. My IBS-A is giving me so much grief these days....Maybe I'll try it tonight since tomorrow is my weekend...


I have heard that a combination of Calcium + Vitamin D and Magnesium is good if you have IBS-A. I read a really good book called 'Sophie's Story: My 20-year battle with irritable bowel syndrome and she used a combination of the 2 to manage her symptoms. Hope this helps you.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I tried magnesium a while back and remembered it worked,but it was not consistent. I have been using a nightly concoction (yogurt/benefiber/prunes) and it has been working consistently. I want to stop eating diary, so I will give magnesium a try again. Has anyone had consistent results with the magnesium citrate?


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I tried 800mg of magnesium and loved it. Later, I did my labs and my liver enzymes were elevated a little (very little) and I thought it was the magnesium so I discontinued. Anyone have this problems. I desperately need to go back on it.


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

faerychic said:


> I have been taking magnesium for my constipation for at least 7 years. You'll need to experiment to get the right amount that works for you. I take anywhere between 800-1500 mg in the evening before I go to bed. Mag oxide works best for me but I am taking a blend right now (oxide, citrate, asparatate) and I do have to take the higher dose to get results.


 I found IBS.org in 2000 or 2001 and discovered magnesium citrate pills. It has been a life saver although i do take alot (1800 mg every other day). It is the only thing that has worked since i became constipated in the late 1980's. I am 70 years old now and I do know that i have to monitor my electrolytes and liver function on a yearly basis (at least). I also drink 45 oz of water a day. Diet and fiber never helped me with the constipation.


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

pukka said:


> I tried 800mg of magnesium and loved it. Later, I did my labs and my liver enzymes were elevated a little (very little) and I thought it was the magnesium so I discontinued. Anyone have this problems. I desperately need to go back on it.


 perhaps you should have your enzymes tested again; maybe it isn't the magnesium. you should discuss it with your physician. I had one GI doc tell me that magnesium is the best laxative there is.


----------



## Justina (Jan 4, 2015)

I suffer terribly from IBS. It is debilitating. The ONLY thing (we all know how many things we've tried) that has worked for me is shakeology by Beachbody. It is a protein shake go figure but something in it completely cures me. The only problem is it's over $100 for a bag of it :/ I discontinued it because of the price but I am in so much pain and discomfort once again that I don't care about the price anymore.


----------



## kals (Dec 8, 2014)

whatever it is it is terrible, I always feel funny in my stomach, never normal it seems, i like Metamucil it gives me bm everyday! but i think im going to have some kind of an episode of something soon, b/c i never feel right, but i im in the change of life scene so only the doctor(s) know, i don't.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I have ibsc and have been taking 400 mg of magnesium citrate at night. Ive been in so much pain and having diarrhea. Im assuming its from the magnesium but thats the directed amount on the bottle.. did anyone else have this result?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

marleyma said:


> I have ibsc and have been taking 400 mg of magnesium citrate at night. Ive been in so much pain and having diarrhea. Im assuming its from the magnesium but thats the directed amount on the bottle.. did anyone else have this result?


Two pills a day gave me a bit of diarrhea and the rest was the usual constipation. I'm currently taking one magnesium pill a day, just to get rid of them though, as I have a big bottle of 'em. Wasn't impressed with the results... I prefer taking one Senna Lax a day.... Seems to work better than the magnesium.


----------



## KathyNY (Dec 31, 2014)

Is the D that people get with the Mag really horrible and watery, or just loose? My 7 year old daughter has been super constipated her whole life. We have her on a tsp of Miralax every night and she goes fine (tho there is always a bit of hard pushing involved, but I suspect that's habit now and not necessity.)

We ran out of Miralax recently so I decided to try Natural Calm. She had not had a BM in 2 days when she first took the Natural Calm. The adult does is 2 tsp so I started with 1/8 tsp. I was surprised that she had a small, hard BM the next day. I continued uping the dose by 1/4 tsp a day. At 3/4 tsp she had pellety log BM, but it came out without too much strain. So I upped the dose to 1 tsp thinking that would be the perfect amout to get a decent, soft enough, easily passed stool. Well, the next morning she had a large amount of pencily, yellow stool and ended up being sent home from school later for diarrhea. She was going all afternoon eventually just water coming out and lots of gas.

The school nurse did say she'd sent home about 8 kids with various GI issues yesterday. Is that really watery D what too much magnesium brings on, or is it more likely she caught the virus? She felt fine aside from the D - no fever, tummy aches, etc.

I was hopeful the Natural Calm was working since she normally never has a BM without Miralax, but I can't risk giving her that horrible D she had again. Especially given school rules about staying home for 24 hours after diarrhea subsides.


----------



## jilliantodd (Jan 20, 2015)

I also need to try this. Thanks for sharing.


----------

